# Karl, Cousins call their relationship “solid”



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> After a summer where things were frosty in the desert of Las Vegas between Kings coach George Karl and their star player DeMarcus Cousins (Karl was talking to other teams about potential trades, something the front office was not down with), but the two men sat down and everything is good. At Kings’ media day Monday, everyone stuck to that script, as noted by Blake Ellington of Sactown Royalty.
> 
> ...


http://nba.nbcsports.com/2015/09/28/kings-karl-cousins-call-their-relationship-solid/


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

yeah...solid like ice...just raise the temperature above 0 degrees celsius and let's see if their relationship doesn't melt....yknow what i am saying dogs


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This reminds me of when Dwight said to reporters he loved Stan Van Gundy and tried to put his arm around him and Stan was like "Don't ****ing touch me, I hate you."


----------

